# Anova qurck or defective item?



## biaviian (May 11, 2017)

So I am using mine for the second time in two days.  This time I am doing a 3 rib standing rib roast.  I forget the weight but I’m guessing 6.5-7 pounds.  Anyway, I put the Anova in the water clamped to my pot, turned it on, and attempted to set the temp.  The damn thing wouldn't let me go to a temp higher than 99.8.  I unplugged it, messed with the Bluetooth and begged it to work but it did not respond.  Finally, on a whim, I held down the play/pause looking button in the middle.  I guess it caused a reset because I was then able to get the temp higher than 99.8.  

Is this SOP or do I have a defective product?  

Thankfully I found that reset.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2017)

I'm thinking it's one of those new "*Intelligent Electronics*" appliances.

Somehow It knows that Prime Rib should be Hot smoked for 4-5 hours @ about 220°, and doesn't need SV. It's already Tender. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It's Amazing how they Know That. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm thinking it's one of those new "*Intelligent Electronics*" appliances.
> 
> Somehow It knows that Prime Rib should be Hot smoked for 4-5 hours @ about 220°, and doesn't need SV. It's already Tender.
> 
> ...


My plan is to cook them then cut them into individual steaks so I felt this was appropriate.  Otherwise it would be in the smoker!  Thanks for the laugh though.  I thought you were serious at first.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> My plan is to cook them then cut them into individual steaks so I felt this was appropriate.  Otherwise it would be in the smoker!  Thanks for the laugh though.  I thought you were serious at first.


Sure---That Should work fine. 

*Sorry I can't help on the Anova problem---I'm like "Shultz" on that kind of thing.*

I just did some the other way:

Smoked my Prime Rib as usual, then slice the leftovers into Steaks & Freeze.

Then when needed, SV back to the way they came out of the Smoker.

Worked Awesome.

Bear


----------



## goliath (May 11, 2017)

i have 2 anovas... great devices
ALTHOUGH i have had a few problems in the past. i suggest if you have trouble again, take photos of the temp control and fire an e-mail off to them. theye have great support and will send you a return prepaid shipping slip in your e-mail. the device will be replaced quite quickly.

GOOD LUCK

Goliath


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2017)

GOLIATH said:


> i have 2 anovas... great devices
> ALTHOUGH i have had a few problems in the past. i suggest if you have trouble again, take photos of the temp control and fire an e-mail off to them. theye have great support and will send you a return prepaid shipping slip in your e-mail. the device will be replaced quite quickly.
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> ...


There you go!!

That's my kind of Customer Service!!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (May 11, 2017)

99.8 is degrees centigrade...   100 is the boiling point of water...  can't get any higher than that.....    

Should be able to have it read in degrees Fahrenheit...  If not, print out a conversion table....













celsius_to_fahrenheit_conversion_table.png



__ daveomak
__ May 11, 2017


----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2017)

Duplicate post


----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> 99.8 is degrees centigrade...   100 is the boiling point of water...  can't get any higher than that.....
> 
> Should be able to have it read in degrees Fahrenheit...  If not, print out a conversion table....
> 
> ...


It was showing in fahrenheit.


----------



## daveomak (May 12, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > 99.8 is degrees centigrade...   100 is the boiling point of water...  can't get any higher than that.....
> ...


Sorry, I didn't see where that was clear....   Dave


----------



## shyzabrau (May 12, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> It was showing in fahrenheit.


I suspect that it was in Celsius when you couldn't get it to go above 99.8. When you hold down the play/pause button for three seconds, it toggles between Celsius and Fahrenheit.


----------



## biaviian (May 12, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> I suspect that it was in Celsius when you couldn't get it to go above 99.8. When you hold down the play/pause button for three seconds, it toggles between Celsius and Fahrenheit.


I was thinking the same, but I didn't change the settings and each time I have turned it on since the issue the unit was showing in Fahrenheit.  As a software developer that is telling me that something is wrong since the behavior is not consistent and computers should always be consistent.  I do know that it is holding the right temp after I set it.


----------



## biaviian (May 12, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Sorry, I didn't see where that was clear....   Dave


I didn't say it anywhere.  Your post did get me thinking about the inconsistencies.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 12, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> I suspect that it was in Celsius when you couldn't get it to go above 99.8. When you hold down the play/pause button for three seconds, it toggles between Celsius and Fahrenheit.





Biaviian said:


> I was thinking the same, but I didn't change the settings and each time I have turned it on since the issue the unit was showing in Fahrenheit.  As a software developer that is telling me that something is wrong since the behavior is not consistent and computers should always be consistent.  I do know that it is holding the right temp after I set it.


Yeah, but you said, "Finally, on a whim, I held down the play/pause looking button in the middle." This is exactly how you switch between C & F. I've heard that they don't always stay in Fahrenheit when you unplug them and you have to switch back.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 12, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> 99.8 is degrees centigrade...   100 is the boiling point of water...  can't get any higher than that.....
> 
> Should be able to have it read in degrees Fahrenheit...  If not, print out a conversion table....
> 
> ...



Great conversion table Dave.  I'm always converting celcius to fahrenheit so I know how to dress when I go out.  BUT.....your table only goes to minus 24 C.  That's just Spring temps here in the Great White North.  LOL

Gary


----------



## biaviian (May 12, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Yeah, but you said, "Finally, on a whim, I held down the play/pause looking button in the middle." This is exactly how you switch between C & F. I've heard that they don't always stay in Fahrenheit when you unplug them and you have to switch back.


Yes, I realize that is how you change it but, again, I didn't have to change it after this issue.  It stays in Fahrenheit so the the unit is inconsistent in its behavior.  I emailed them about it and they are replacing it because they agree that there is something wrong.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> Yes, I realize that is how you change it but, again, I didn't have to change it after this issue.  It stays in Fahrenheit so the the unit is inconsistent in its behavior.  I emailed them about it and *they are replacing it because they agree that there is something wrong.*


There you go!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That should fix you up!!

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 13, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> There you go!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was amazed at how quickly they responded to my email.  You can't pay enough for good customer service like theirs.  It seems like specialty shops in PA are figuring that out.  I don't recall the last time I had bad CS at a local/family business in PA.  

One time a camera shop gave me the wrong lens, and I took it on vacation, about four hours from the store.  I called them around three or four in the afternoon to see if I was just an idiot for thinking it didn't fit.  About five hours later there was a knock on the home we rented.  It was the owner with the correct lens.  Sadly they are no longer around.


----------

